# Rifle River Opener



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

I would sure like to find out who decided to caught 8 4-5"browns and left them laying on the river bank. Rifle River State Park use to be a place where people repected nature and each other not no more. Oop's I guess its like this all over..


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

What a shame. Browns trout are a great species of fish and besides brookies they are my favorite. Hopefully I catch that guy doing that because I'll throw him out of the river and tell him to go back to the city.


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

troutfisher25 said:


> What a shame. Browns trout are a great species of fish and besides brookies they are my favorite. Hopefully I catch that guy doing that because I'll throw him out of the river and tell him to go back to the city.


 
Why does 'he' have to be from the city? I live in the city (Detroit) so does that ignorant assumption apply to me also? 

Hully


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

That guy would end up getting his ass kicked by most of the guys I know who fish there.


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

with everyone's outrage by someone's stupidity, just caution about throwing people under the bus, because of where they live. I'm a 'city' guy, but if you've read any of the posts I've made over the years, hopefully you know I am a very respectful sportsman when it comes to 'protecting' this resource. Hell I haven't kept a trout since 1997 and practice strict catch and release. Today's 18" is next year's 20" trophy. Too bad this idiot didn't think about a big trout's diet- a lot of smaller browns!!

Hully


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

What a shame for some idiot to do that. That river has given me a lifetime of memories and some wallhanger trout as well.


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

Hully, it was just an expression. I wasn't meaning it by where he lives, it is an expression describing his actions towards not respecting wildlife. By saying he is from the city, I was implying that he has not spent enough time in the woods to know the proper ethic. Hully I know your from detroit and I always enjoy your posts, because you fish the same streams as me. I admire your trout fishing skills, because they exceed my own. So don't take offense to what I said.


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

troutfisher25 said:


> Hully, it was just an expression. I wasn't meaning it by where he lives, it is an expression describing his actions towards not respecting wildlife. By saying he is from the city, I was implying that he has not spent enough time in the woods to know the proper ethic. Hully I know your from detroit and I always enjoy your posts, because you fish the same streams as me. I admire your trout fishing skills, because they exceed my own. So don't take offense to what I said.


Thanks for 'clearing' the air. I grew up in Niles (graduated from NSH in '90), stepson to the local owner of the town baitshop. The outdoors, especially fishing, have always been an integral part of my life. Thanks for the compliment, which is debatable btw:lol:, just was offended/put off by the generalization of 'city people' and their assumed actions. Being a true and honest sportsman in our amazing state can be attained regardless of residency 

Have a good one,

Hully


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Dam city folks!:evilsmile:lol:


----------

